# Critique on my workout routine?



## LV_Don (Dec 14, 2011)

Monday:

4x Bench Press: 5 reps

4x Military Press: 8 reps

3x Skullcrushers: 8 reps

3x Tricep Push down: 8 reps

2x Ab/Calf Work: 15 reps

15minute HIIT cardio

Tuesday:

4x Deadlifts: 5 reps

3x Pullups: 8 reps

3x Leg Press: 8 reps

2x Biceps Curls: 10 reps

Wednesday:

HIIT Swimming, fast as i can 1 length, slow another length for 20 lengths. 1length is 25m

Thursday:

4x DB or Incline Press: 5 reps

3x Cable flys: 8 reps

3x Side Lateral Raise: 8 reps

3x Rear Lateral Raise: 8 reps

2x Ab/Calf Work: 15 reps

Friday: Rest

Saturday: Rest

Sunday:

3x Squats: 5 reps

3x Romanian Deadlifts: 8 reps

3x BB or DB Row: 8 reps

2x Bicep Curls: 10 reps

Day 1: On

Day 2: On

Day 3: On

Day 4: On

Day 5: Off

Day 6: Off

Day 7: On


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you would need alot more rest to develop tbh. Training that way would mean the consumption of 5000cals / day in my book.

Break it down, a nice strong compound move for Chest, Shoulders, Back and Legs. Then add in some isolation exercises like flyes and side laterals. As long as u use good form and throw everything at each set. Your gains will come.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

No way would I be able to squat the next day after deads! Needs simplifying and more rest. Welcome to UK-M by the way


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

what are your goals firstly mate?


----------



## LV_Don (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome  And i was weighing at around 61kg a month and a half ago so i decided to bulk and im not around 67kg so i've gained 6kg in 6 weeks. I've gained some fat which i really dont like but i have gotten stronger as my lifts have improved and my body feels more harder. I was in a another forum and my body fat% was predicted around 13-5% a month and a half a ago and like 2 days ago i was predicted at around 16-18%. Its not by any means an accurate measurement but it gives me a slight idea as to where i am at and that i've definetly put on some fat.

So my goals are to gain muscle, lose fat and look lean. Im not sure if i should continue to carry on bulking as i was before and add 2 15min HIIT sessions a week to minimize fat gains until mid february then start cutting or just start to cut now.


----------



## LV_Don (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone around?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Forget training two days in a row.At least one day between w/o, preferably two.Its too complicated and theres too much, and youll just hold back on effort(intensity) so you can get through it.

Personally 2/3 sets of squats, chins , dips , ohp.2/3 times a week, IF you push to past failure, with gun to head mentality is all you need.Forget isolation, its not needed.Finish once a week , with 1/2sets of deads to faliure.If you can stand after deads or squats(leg press) you aint pushing hard enough.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Would be better off training 2 on 1 off, upper body on day 1 and 4 lower on 2 and 5, with 6 and 7 off.


----------



## LV_Don (Dec 14, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Forget training two days in a row.At least one day between w/o, preferably two.Its too complicated and theres too much, and youll just hold back on effort(intensity) so you can get through it.
> 
> Personally 2/3 sets of squats, chins , dips , ohp.2/3 times a week, IF you push to past failure, with gun to head mentality is all you need.Forget isolation, its not needed.Finish once a week , with 1/2sets of deads to faliure.If you can stand after deads or squats(leg press) you aint pushing hard enough.


I def push myself hard enough on squats because i walk so funny after a leg workout and for a couple of days after the workout. Thats how i know i do a good leg workout. Also my gym doesn't really that have heavy weights for deadlifting or RDL so my max weight i can use is 60kg including the bar. How many sets should i do of this? and are these compound exercises good if you want an aesthetic build


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What sort of gym is this?

Change gyms


----------



## LV_Don (Dec 14, 2011)

lol it has little barbells that can fit 6 5kg plates on each side so 60kg alltogether sucks balls but got nowhere else to go. All the gyms in my area are like that besides the private gyms like virgin active and Golds gym that charge over £50 a month.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Little barbells? Do you mean dumbells...lol

Buy yourself an oly set and a rack


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

LV_Don said:


> Also my gym doesn't really that have heavy weights for deadlifting or RDL so my max weight i can use is 60kg including the bar.


Change gym.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

LV_Don said:


> I def push myself hard enough on squats because i walk so funny after a leg workout and for a couple of days after the workout. Thats how i know i do a good leg workout. Also my gym doesn't really that have heavy weights for deadlifting or RDL so my max weight i can use is 60kg including the bar. How many sets should i do of this? and are these compound exercises good if you want an aesthetic build


If you "want" to do more than 2 sets ,you aint pushing hard enough.If you need more weight go elsewhere,Deads are a staple.In fact, instead of wanting to do more, youd be looking for excuses to go home.Your muscle shape is determined by your genes, and not affected by exercise,Compounds are the most effective,because they are harder.Harder is always good.


----------

